# Limnophila Aquatica (Giant Ambulia)



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a small teaser on how my tank is doing now. I have stopped with EI for the time being. Just to get the biomass up and running again.

KNO3: 20ppm
KH2PO4: 2ppm
CO2: 40ppm
KH: 3
PH: 6.3
Light: 6x54w T5 approx. 12 hours a day

Gives this result:


----------

